# ***OFFICIAL*** Demetrious Johnson vs Ian McCall Fight Discussion



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Two of my favorite fighters! This will be awesome!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know much about McCall, but Johnson is a beast and gave Cruz a good fight, so Ill go with mighty mouse on this one.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I see Mighty Mouse taking it as well, even though McCall is ranked #1 flyweight in the world, he really hasn't faced a wrestler as powerful and aggressive as Mighty Mouse...

So yeah, Johnson takes it - but it'll be much closer than people think


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

I believe Mighty Mouse will win this, but I've bet all my credits on Mccall as he definitely has a chance .


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Leakler said:


> I believe Mighty Mouse will win this, but I've bet all my credits on Mccall as he definitely has a chance .


lol don`t worry m8 .. Uncle creepy is gonna win this .. I`m very confident .. Don`t ever let the odds mess up ur anaylysis of the fight itself .. I don`t care if Ian Mccall was +800 I still think he is gonna win


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Mighty Mouse has to win this. I got two much at stake here.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Mighty Mouse, fo' sho' but... How to you bet against that stashe?

And why does facial hair affect my fight predictions so much? F**kin' Brock Lesnar


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't blink in this one!

Demetrious should win, but War Uncle Creepy!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I expect Mighty Mouse vs. Benavidez in the final, but this should be a good fight.

Edit - This might get interesting!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I bet on McCall...this dude is REALLY good and a big Fly......people are sleeping on him and the odds are good


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

10-9 Johnson. Close round.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Good 1st round! Not sure on the winner though, either way for me.

This' gunna be a great fight!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Flyweights are friggin awesome!! Close first round edging towards McCall but could go either way


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

When was the last time we made it through an entire event without a nut shot? lol.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Johnson 20-18.

McCall needs a finish, and he wont get it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

This is a great fight too bad it isn't 5 rounds.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Good fight so far think Johnson is winning.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gonna say 1-1 atm, loving McCall he is crazy!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The flyweight division is going to be fantastic with great action. Right now I have to give McCall the first 2 rounds. He's proving it against Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Those takedowns are a pretty big deal.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

1-1 so far


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

After that Mizugaki fight who knows.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd give McCall a close round one, as well as the obvious third. But who knows with these judges.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd like to see this go to sudden victory.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

McCall has the decision easy and I'm surprised by that. Good win for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Feel bad for Mighty Mouse, moves down to 125lbs and still gets manhandled! Bring in Minimumweight!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd give it 10-8. Just to go to sudden victory. I don't think it'd be unheard of.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, major rd. for McCall, but I see 29-28 Johnson coming.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know I had it first to mighty mouse, second really close but leaning towards mighty mouse, and third to Ian.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Walker said:


> McCall has the decision easy and I'm surprised by that. Good win for him. :thumbsup:


Sure about that lol so did I and looked what happen.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Gave the 1st and 3rd round to McCall.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Clear 29-28 for McCall, anyone who gives that to Johnson just doesn't get how MMA is scored.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh God please... Rd 4!!!!

I gave the fight to McCall btw.

These tourney fights should be 5 Rds IMO


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I love McCall, but Johnson will get the nod.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Weak. I knew it was close to the point that it could go either way, but still... meh.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Told You All Hahahahahaahhahahahahhaa

Never forget Mizugaki.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Erm... Huh?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OH **** THAT!!!

Wrestling is dying...this is a disgrace.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DJ always gets the close decisions.

They should've just gave the fight a draw.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

BS decision, I thought Johnson lost 2 & 3


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Crowd chanting robbery...


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm all for scoring close rounds draws, but I felt Demetrious was crisper and more active in the first 2.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow- I gave the fight to McCall 29-28. I bet DJ but thought Ian won this fight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

BS decision, fffs McCall took that all day


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Using the 10 point must system, Johnson without a doubt won that fight. 

I wouldn't score it for him but then again, I'm not a judge.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

crowd is full of wankers


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Are these the same judges that judged Edgar/Henderson?

I just don't understand.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Ugh...... who knows.... I'll have to watch it again. I was watching pretty close though and _thought_ Creepy was controlling and doing more damage.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Walker said:


> Wow- I gave the fight to McCall 29-28. I bet DJ but thought Ian won this fight.


I told you!!!!! After that Mizugaki fight who knows who will win.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I rarely am one to call a fight a 'robbery' but Johnson did not deserve to win that fight. I thought it was pretty clear 29-28 McCall.

First Torres and now McCall, Johnson's list of shadow losses continue.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> OH **** THAT!!!
> 
> Wrestling is dying...this is a disgrace.


Ian had one more takedown in the first and got close to no offense from it.

The first was the clearest round for Johnson to me you people are really overrating takedowns. Usually they don't win you rounds unless you can control your opponent for half the round on top if you are losing standing and Ian was losing standing.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

AlphaDawg said:


> Using the 10 point must system, Johnson without a doubt won that fight.
> 
> I wouldn't score it for him but then again, I'm not a judge.


McCall out grappled him thus winning with aggression and octagon control. In no way did Johnson win two of those rounds, one of the biggest robberies of all time imo.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

osmium said:


> Ian had one more takedown in the first and got close to no offense from it.


Doesn't matter, he still took him down. Why do people act like you have to do something on the ground to make a takedown count?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Using the 10 point must system, Johnson without a doubt won that fight.
> 
> I wouldn't score it for him but then again, I'm not a judge.


It's why I really like the half-point scoring system.

I think McCall deserved the decision but with the current scoring it's not absurd that Johnson won. I'd still have given McCall a 10-8 though.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> one of the biggest robberies of all time imo.


Hardly.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

In the first Flyweight division fight they should have gone to the sudden death round to settle this even though I thought Ian won it in 3.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Was a very close fight, I thought Johnson did just enough in the first 2 rounds but could have seen it go either way. 

McCall needs to learn from this and when he has a guy in trouble like he did on the 3rd finish the fight instead of taking time to show off. He was close to finishing it and had he of thrown everything he had at Johnson might have been able to get the ref to step in.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> McCall out grappled him thus winning with aggression and octagon control. In no way did Johnson win two of those rounds, one of the biggest robberies of all time imo.


No that goes to Mizugaki.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> McCall out grappled him thus winning with aggression and octagon control. In no way did Johnson win two of those rounds, one of the biggest robberies of all time imo.


You say that every event, lol.

I scored it for McCall, but the first round was so ridiculously close. Johnson took the second, and McCall clearly took the third. It's a shame the judges didn't score it a draw, so we could see a fourth round. Johnson didn't stand out in the second nearly as much as McCall stood out in the third, and the first was so close... with so much on the line, it should have gone to sudden death.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Can't help but feel that was a huge robbery. When a completely impartial crowd is yelling "BULLSHIT" then it screams volumes.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

What is it with DJ, I thought he lost the fight against Miguel Torres and there's no way he won that fight then. 

******* Judges.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Walker said:


> In the first Flyweight division fight they should have gone to the sudden death round to settle this even though I thought Ian won it in 3.


Definitely should have been a 5 rounder. I think Ian would have made it clear in 5 rds, but Johnson won 2 of 3.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

the 1st was the disputable round but i had it for mccall, should of at least went to the sudden death round,


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pulling for Ian cuz our boi 2kn1 here on the forums dropped a pretty big chunk of change. I couldn't make an educated decision cuz I havn't seen enough of their fights. 

Second round was definitely Might Mouse, 1st round was a toss up and third was all Ian. You gotta think though how did Fitch get 10-8 against BJ. Ian "looked" like he came close to finishing Might Mouse. At least a draw maybe, but I think Ian should have got the split.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Definitely should have been a 5 rounder. I think Ian would have made it clear in 5 rds, but Johnson won 2 of 3.


That's the retarded part. These fights have obvious title implications, and could do with the extra rounds. Whereas Alves vs. Kampmann has no implications whatsoever, and will go for five rounds. Dana should have just made these the main and co-main events to justify the five rounders.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Pulling for Ian cuz our boi 2kn1 here on the forums dropped a pretty big chunk of change. I couldn't make an educated decision cuz I havn't seen enough of their fights.
> 
> Second round was definitely Might Mouse, 1st round was a toss up and third was all Ian. You gotta think though how did Fitch get 10-8 against BJ. Ian "looked" like he came close to finishing Might Mouse. At least a draw maybe, but I think Ian should have got the split.


Fitch took BJ down and landed over 100 punches to him. Same thing with Shogun/Hendo just not to that extent, if a guy gets someone down for the whole round and does nothing but hit him that's gonna be a 10-8 round easily.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

That fight should have been at worst a draw for McCall. The 3rd was a 10-8 pretty easily imo. Judges are looking alot like the UFC 3 judges lately.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That's the retarded part. These fights have obvious title implications, and could do with the extra rounds. Whereas Alves vs. Kampmann has no implications whatsoever, and will go for five rounds. Dana should have just made these the main and co-main events to justify the five rounders.


Alves/Kampmann isn't five rounds.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought it was the right call, but was really close either way. DJ was better in the standup, and the takedowns didn't take up enough of the first 2 rounds to overshadow the standup.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Sterl said:


> That fight should have been at worst a draw for McCall. The 3rd was a 10-8 pretty easily imo. Judges are looking alot like the UFC 3 judges.


Nah, I didn't see a 10-8 rd. If McCall had been on him for about 20 seconds more, then yes.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I don't agree with the decision but it was a great competitive fight and I think the flyweight division is going to be a great exciting division with some fantastic fights. And of course it will have some very controversial decisions with all the great back and forth action.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> Nah, I didn't see a 10-8 rd. If McCall had been on him for about 20 seconds more, then yes.


lol what? 20 more seconds would have changed your mind? McCall had solid back control twice that round, almost finished Johnson before the bell (if he would have stopped catering to the fans he very well could have), and also had the mount. I don't think he should have needed 20 extra seconds for a 10-8.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Sterl said:


> lol what? 20 more seconds would have changed your mind?


Yeah, that's right. From 10-9 to 10-8. Otherwise, the other 75% of the rd. was too competitive for a 10-8.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Walker said:


> it was a great competitive fight and I think the flyweight division is going to be a great exciting division with some fantastic fights. And of course it will have some very controversial decisions with all the great back and forth action.


I fully agree - great fight & we'll be seeing plenty more in this div.

Does anyone think we may see more than the usual controversial decisions in this div, due to the speed + idiot judges? just a random thought.


----------



## cmbutts6263 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Probably the worst decision in UFC history!*

Great fight...totally agree. Worst decision ever in my opinion. Totally uncalled for by the judges. Someone must have slipped them a little extra $ to give little D. the W (cough...Dana). This single decision has changed my mind about being a fan. I've been watching since the early 90's. Very sad, so sorry for Ian McCall.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Commission 'screwed' up the scorecards..... it was a Draw after all......


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

comissioner just declared that it is a draw and was spose to go to the 4th round but he effed up.

watching the post fight presser on facebook


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

DJ sucks. I hated how he LnP Miguell Torres now he loses a clear fight, gets his ass kicked and the judges give him the fight. McCall was beastly and ****ed DJ up. Just makes me hate him more. I hope Joseph Benavidez beats his ******* face in. KOs DJ ala Machida/Rashad.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Zafersan said:


> DJ sucks. I hated how he LnP Miguell Torres now he loses a clear fight, gets his ass kicked and the judges give him the fight. McCall was beastly and ****ed DJ up. Just makes me hate him more. I hope that latino guy beats his ******* face in. KOs DJ ala Machida/Rashad.


I don't think Ian McCall is latino...

I might be wrong though, he's just creepy looking.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

McCall made a fan out of me tonight. I had never seen him fight before this. He is an entertaining guy to watch and seems pretty damn talented.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*BREAKING NEWS: Johnson vs. McCall fight scored wrong by the Commission. It should have been a draw that went into a "victory round" to determine a winner. There will be a rematch.*


Dont ask me a for a source. Take my word for it... or dont. I dont give a ****.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*So another score card mistake by the comission.*



> BREAKING NEWS: Johnson vs. McCall fight scored wrong by the Commission. It should have been a draw that went into a "victory round" to determine a winner. There will be a rematch.



Is it just me or has there been a string of these lately??? How does someone mess something as simple as adding up 3 numbers??? You should get instantly fired imo.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

eh i really dont know why it would be a draw i actually had it scored the way the messed up decision was said, i gave the first two rounds to mighty and the 3rd to mcall. the third was not a 10-8 imo


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I had a feeling this would be a very close fight and that Ian would wow a few people  He's always been very good, but also underrated because he never fought on the biggest stage of the sport in the UFC.

Now we can finally start appreciating him on a larger scale 

Shame about the "should-have-been" fourth round, it would've been the right thing to do :/


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> I had a feeling this would be a very close fight and that Ian would wow a few people  He's always been very good, but also underrated because he never fought on the biggest stage of the sport in the UFC.
> 
> Now we can finally start appreciating him on a larger scale
> 
> Shame about the "should-have-been" fourth round, it would've been the right thing to do :/


It sounds like the rematch is gonna be in a month and Im already pumped about it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> It sounds like the rematch is gonna be in a month and Im already pumped about it.


Well I'll be rooting for Uncle Creepy once again then  He's just that awesome


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Dana will be thrilled. Exactly what he didn't want to happen because now the tourny is stalled. Having the fourth round sudden death round was to rule out having a draw. Hahahaha now matter how hard the UFC tries the commission always Wanderlei-****-chokes them.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

hard fight to judge this one. 
i was 5 rows from the cage and thought mccall won 2 and 3 pretty easy. 
dont know i would give the 3rd a 10-8 but was a pretty dominate last 2 mins.

end of the day he had the chance to finish it but showboated the crowd instead.
great fight eather way. 
the little guys are so fast

did the show him flipping the bird mid round 2 at the guy who started booing. so funny!


----------



## godm0de (Jan 16, 2011)

how could have the fight been a draw with neither fighter winning a 10-8 round and nobody loosing a point??
I had it 29-28 McCall


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I had it 29-28 for Johnson, but I desperately wanted to give it to McCall. If the rule was like in pride where you would judge the fight as a whole instead of breaking it down by round than McCall would get the nod from me.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

godm0de said:


> how could have the fight been a draw with neither fighter winning a 10-8 round and nobody loosing a point??
> I had it 29-28 McCall


Read this Tracy Lee breaking tha news...FX-2 Spolier thread for some answers.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

YES! Im glad Johnson won! god damn, i was almost sure McCall won it. It should've been a draw, but Johnson winning suits me.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

It shouldn't have been a draw either way. I wanted McCall to win but Johnson clearly won the first 2 rounds.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Andrus said:


> YES! Im glad Johnson won! god damn, i was almost sure McCall won it. It should've been a draw, but Johnson winning suits me.


Mate it was a draw? Somebody counted the scores wrong so Johnson was announced as the winner, but it was announced that it was officially a draw at the post fight press conference 

Rematch to go down next month if both are healthy


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Let the title fight happen and then give Ian first title shot. What seems to be the problem?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Dana: "There is nothing good about this."*



> SYDNEY – It was a mistake so odd, even UFC president Dana White was left speechless (well, relatively).
> 
> At the conclusion of this weekend's UFC on FX 2 event in Sydney, Craig Waller, the executive director of the Combat Sports Authority of New South Wales, let White in on an important piece of information: He had miscalculated the scores of the flyweight tournament bout between Demetrious Johnson (14-2-1 MMA, 2-1-1 UFC) and Ian McCall (11-2-1 MMA, 0-0-1 UFC).
> 
> ...


Did they announce if they are giving Ian his win bonus??? I know it was technically a draw but i think if MightyMouse got a win bonus then so should Ian. But thats just the nice guy in me talking...


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Great fight by both of these guys. I was impressed by Uncle Creepy solid ground game. I'm about to watch some of his fights prior to the UFC - guy was really solid and did a impressive debut with a really great fighter in Mighty Mouse.

Even though I have the fight scored to McCall, I can see why they are giving the fight to Johnson, so I think the fight as a draw is a win/win situation to the fans, specially me as I was so impressed by both fighters.

This should've been the finals


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Did they announce if they are giving Ian his win bonus??? I know it was technically a draw but i think if MightyMouse got a win bonus then so should Ian. But thats just the nice guy in me talking...


Ian got his bonus 

https://twitter.com/#!/ufc/status/175814338123284481


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Did they announce if they are giving Ian his win bonus??? I know it was technically a draw but i think if MightyMouse got a win bonus then so should Ian. But thats just the nice guy in me talking...


They did the right thing and gave him a win bonus too. It actually says so in the article you posted . . . Regardless of the emotions, Johnson and McCall did both receive their win bonuses in addition to the night's "Fight of the Night" award, according to White. . . . it's about 3/4 of the way down the page.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Such an awesome fight. Was rooting for Ian McCall, and am so glad he's getting a re-match. I thought he won that fight, I had it 29-27 McCall. He completely dominated Johnson in that third round, and deserved the 10-8. I also had him taking round 1, with Johnson having round 2. Great fight though, and I can't say I'm too devastated about having to see it again. Roll on fight 2!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow are you ******* kidding me? We get to see these two fight again but this is going to push the title fight off for another three or so months.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow that's a pretty big slip up...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

On the one hand, we all get to see another awesome fight between these two. On the other, the officiating, judging, and administrative aspect of MMA is getting pretty bloody pathetic. I know mistakes happen, but this is going to tick people off, especially given the title implications, as well as the fact that UFC went so far as to have procedures in place in the event of a draw.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man that is a total fukk up. It's pretty ironic too that the UFC implemented the sudden death feature just to cover an event like this only to have a simple adding error blow it up.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

One of the best fights of the year so far in my opinion, i love both these guys. Round by round scoring i had it 29-28 for mighty mouse, but if it was pride style scoring i'd give it to Uncle Creepy. 

Really hope they put the rematch on FOX 4, though with it being 5 months away they may not wanna wait that long.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Dana White, creating fuel to the controversy by giving out more rematches.. Edgar and McCall fights were close... someone won (though by 1 score card reading error), move on.. jeez. It wasent like McCall or Edgar shouldve won in a unanimous decision. If their were any skepticism about the UFC being corrupt, it would be on how people perceive Dana's actions and Dana only. He likes to put his finger in the pie too much.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Dana White, creating fuel to the controversy by giving out more rematches.. Edgar and McCall fights were close... someone won (though by 1 score card reading error), move on.. jeez. It wasent like McCall or Edgar shouldve won in a unanimous decision. If their were any skepticism about the UFC being corrupt, it would be on how people perceive Dana's actions and Dana only. He likes to put his finger in the pie too much.


If the score was read wrong, and the fight was in actuality a draw, why would McCall not get a rematch? It's hardly Dana putting his finger in the pie. Some might call it 'doing the right thing'. 

'Hey, we know the fight was actually a draw, but we're going to go ahead and go with the incorrect decision and give Mighty Mouse the title shot. You know how it is.'

C'mon. You're just fishing for a reason to knock DW on this one.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think they should just put McCall in the final and give Johnson the winner. McCall is the number one flyweight in the world so giving him the benefit would make sense - plus you wont have to deal with a delay - sucks for Johnson is suppose...but he gets his title shot along with McCall....just later.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome fight, should have gone to sudden death but if I was forced to pick a winner, it would have to be Johnson by the current criteria.

Can't wait for the rematch, as a new fan I'm rooting for McCall.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Shit happens. It was an honest mistake, albeit a terrible one. Rematch is the only fair way to handle it. The official who made the mistake should lose his job since he failed to deliver what he was hired to do. It was exactly what he was being paid to do and he F***** it up.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea Papai needs to be fired. But then how did Buffer say 29-28 McCall when announcing the cards, if he was reading off the names then it shouldve been Mouse/Draw/Mouse but he said McCall instead of Draw. odd indeed.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Foose said:


> They did the right thing and gave him a win bonus too. It actually says so in the article you posted . . . Regardless of the emotions, Johnson and McCall did both receive their win bonuses in addition to the night's "Fight of the Night" award, according to White. . . . it's about 3/4 of the way down the page.


You read the whole thing??? impressive....



Buakaw_GSP said:


> Yea Papai needs to be fired. But then how did Buffer say 29-28 McCall when announcing the cards, if he was reading off the names then it shouldve been Mouse/Draw/Mouse but he said McCall instead of Draw. odd indeed.


I am completely confused by this post.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

For fairness sake, they need to No Contest the results of the fight


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think it's a joke that McCall gets a rematch... Very good fight and close fight, I wouldn't argue if it was scored either way I had Might Mouse winning the fight I thought he took the first two rounds. I wouldn't call it a robbery if either guy was given the decision so why is there a rematch. In Tournaments sometimes theres close fights and a winner has to be picked and all fans might not agree with the winner, thats life so why is the guy who was awarded the decision being penalized and having to fight another fight. Personally I'd like to see Johnson vs Benavidez for the title way more then Johnson vs McCall II.. Don't get me wrong I'd love to see McCall get another crack at Johnson but that should be another day down the road. 

On a side note those were the first fights at 125 I've ever seen and they were awesome glad Dana implemented this division.


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

*Mighty Mouse vs Uncle Creepy was a DRAW. Rematch?*

I know yahoo isn't the best source for MMA stuff but this was just posted on its MMA page. I guess the score announced was wrong.

Source


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome to yesterday :thumb02:


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

mattandbenny said:


> Welcome to yesterday :thumb02:


was there a thread posted about this yesterday? If so I would be happy to take it down haha. I wasn't sure and didnt see anything so I posted it up.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> I am completely confused by this post.


Then im guessing you did not see what was written down on the official scorecards from the pic provided and also dont remember what Buffer said when he told the results in the octagon. He said 29-28 Johnson, 29-28 McCall, and then 29-28 winner by split decision, Johnson. But if you looked at the scorecard it says Judge 1 gave it to 29-28 Johnson, Judge 2 gave it 29-29 draw, and Judge 3 gave it 29-28 to McCall but he wrote Johnson on the winners line. If Bruce Buffer reads from that card, he would say Johnson/Draw/Johnson with Johnson winning by Majority Decision because he would look at the winners line, even if the actual tally says Johnson/Draw/McCall. So not only was the scoring incorrect, but Bruce Buffer was basically making stuff up as he was reading it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, I had it 29-27 McCall. I think 2k got screwed out of his prize money.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

R1: 10-9 McCall, he stuffed all takedowns and had 2 takedowns of his own. Striking was quite equal, except Johnson rocking McCall a bit, I could also agree with 10-10.

R2: 10-9 Johnson, I think Johnson landed more segnificant strikes in that round which gave him the win in R2.

R3: 10-9 McCall, 2 TD's from McCall, 2 dominant positions (back-mount & mount), I could also agree with 10-8 for McCall.

I don't see how they could see Johnson as the winner?!?..
Good they changed it afterwards..


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

kney said:


> R1: 10-9 McCall, he stuffed all takedowns and had 2 takedowns of his own. Striking was quite equal, except Johnson rocking McCall a bit, I could also agree with 10-10.
> 
> R2: 10-9 Johnson, I think Johnson landed more segnificant strikes in that round which gave him the win in R2.
> 
> ...


they didnt. they saw it as a draw... but there was a major F*** up.


----------

